
Ask HN: How do I start a mens social group? - ngngngng
I just finished listening to NPRs Hidden Brain episode on male loneliness[1] and I want to do something about it, both for myself and for other men in my area. I think starting a mens social group in my area is a good place to start.<p>How do I start this group? How do I find men to join? What sort of things should the group do?<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npr.org&#x2F;2019&#x2F;10&#x2F;11&#x2F;769538697&#x2F;guys-we-have-a-problem-how-american-masculinity-creates-lonely-men
======
helph67
Move to Australia! [http://www.mensheds.org.au/](http://www.mensheds.org.au/)

------
corecoder
But why should lonely men decide to meet other men rather than other people?

------
jimmyvalmer
You'll be up and running pretty quick with an app called grindr.

~~~
ngngngng
I guess this is exactly the problem. Men trying to form close friendships are
seen as gay in the United States. Meanwhile we've got ever increasing suicide
rates and astronomical amounts of lonely men.

~~~
jimmyvalmer
I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's NPR's job to make something out of
nothing. Also, you're using "astronomical" wrong.

~~~
ngngngng
Sorry, english isn't my first language

------
WhiteOwlLion
Join a Christian church.

~~~
jimmyvalmer
You might get more mileage with Catholic.

